# Best FB duck deke to buy



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Guys what is the best FB duck deke to buy for the money? I'm looking at buying 5 or so dozen this year so that I can field hunt more.

I've really been considering the GHG's but thought the new FA's looked good as well. Plus the price on the FA'S is a little cheaper per dz.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I have 4 dozen FB GHG on motion stakes-they were originally 97$ per half dozen but i got it knocked down to 10$ off per dozen. Great decoys


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

GHG all the way 8)


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

GHG no doubt about it


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

You will have a lot to choose from this year...new FA , new BF

From what I have seen in pics, FA are average looking, BF could be great if durable like geese.

The motion on these new fb's is yet to be determined....

I have used 2 dozen GHG for 2 years...they see the field 25-30 times a season. Paint is in great condition, and the motion is unbeatable.... :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I second what Zeke just said
:beer:


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

FB duck decoys are worthless, your better off buying 3 spinners for your $180 than a dozen duck decoys. I dropped a K last year, I cannot honestly say that they made a difference. Yea they look bad ***, but value in decoying a duck at least in ND last year in my experience was equal to $0.
I guarantee you I would have shot more birds over 20 spinners (15+5 I own).

But if you hate or don't use spinners, maybe they'd help, just my point of view.

If you want a duck decoys I'd get those silosock thingy's and pray for no calm days.

P.S. Anyone wanna buy 6 dozen hard core mallards with metal stands, lol


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Waterswater, couldn't agree more. Field hunting ducks shouldn't be called hunting it should be called field duck shooting. Just a little scouting a couple robos, flip a switch and start shoot'n. Still its alot of fun.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Couldnt disagree with you guys more on this subject-I guess Ive never had a hunt where limits were a gimmy everytime. Shoot, maybe i should just skip scouting and go set up in the Walmart parking lot with 20 robos-should be an awesome shoot


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

water_swater said:


> FB duck decoys are worthless, your better off buying 3 spinners for your $180 than a dozen duck decoys. I dropped a K last year, I cannot honestly say that they made a difference. Yea they look bad a$$, but value in decoying a duck at least in ND last year in my experience was equal to $0.
> I guarantee you I would have shot more birds over 20 spinners (15+5 I own).
> 
> But if you hate or don't use spinners, maybe they'd help, just my point of view.
> ...


Let the giant sleep. Hunting w/o adequate looking field decoys would be like going to the I-beam for me. It just wouldn't feel right.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

GHG all the way :sniper:


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I would buy GHG.......however, I would not buy the FB. I would buy the shells. They are AWESOME for the price. I was in Scheels the other day and quickly walked by the decoys and if it was not for the price listed I would have thought that the shells were fullbodies. We hunt over about 6 dozen GHG FBs and I could not even tell the difference at first glance. Go with the shells.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

I have the hardcores and the GHG fullbodies. We hunt quite a bit of shoreline, and lots of sandbar edges on the rivers as well. I can honestly say after this season the ducks in our situations far prefered the Hardcores.  Didn't seem to matter where we put them in relation to the GHG...they just gravitated towards them every time. I really like the metal stands & hotlegs on the GHG....too bad hardcore decided on the plastic ones...I threw 'em in the trash just as soon as I opened the box. I use the metal stakes that came with my hardcores all the time now. Paint seems to be holding up good on the hardcores, and fair on the GHG's, but I'm still flabbergasted at how little competition that there is for fullbody duck decoys in the market...they work really great in the goose spreads and on the ice. Maybe I'll give the avery duck shells a try?? Can't wait to see the new offerings and poses from other makers!!

Note as of late april 2007 All the avery stuff ebayed!! Consistent product flaws and poor customer service.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

I never said limits were a gimmie everytime, I just said spinners are far more effective than fullbody decoys, maybe on a sandbar it would be different or on ice, but fields I saw no difference, ducks do land in amongst snows or canada's why spend the extra money on something, just so you can say you got full body duck decoys?


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Most people would never guess i would say this but....

Greenhead Gear all the way...not only are they the best looking they are the best priced...most realistic poses...and best motion system out there.
Dont consider FA :eyeroll: im sorry but there not as good

BELIEVE ME


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Nobody said on here they think that fullbody duck decoys helped though, whys does everyone want them?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Realism & Visibility.


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

My reason for wanting them is. I think they do help, they make a spread look that much more natural. Yes they will come to jus honkers, however I think they will be more comfortable with duck dekes in the spread as well. I also don't really like Robo's anymore. I do have a few and can honestly say I've never field hunted with one. I just resently got into field hunting. Robo's just don't seem to work over water very well anymore.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

water_swater sounds like a good name for you. with little or no pressure on the ducks, sure just fullbody goose decoys an spinners might work 9 times out of 10. you get in an area with some pressure and i would like to see you decoy some of those ducks!
GHG all the way, and yes we do you use them!


----------



## Duece_Duster (Oct 18, 2006)

Visability is the big ? to me. most of the ducks i have found have been in corn stubble and the only thing that stands out is full body goose decoys. the only time full body duck decoys can be justified is in realy flat baren fields or on mud flats next to a pond. save your money for gas so you can do some scouting, if you are on the X you will do just fine.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I see all points made here and I agree that in the early season, you could stand with a robo on your head and shoot limits. But I firmly believe that fullbody duck decoys have a huge impact when hunting late season(nov-dec) mallards in regards to closing birds. with a few dozen FB's late in the season it can make the difference between 50yd shots and 20 yrd shots. when we added a few FB's we noticed a huge difference in how the birds closed, just my .02


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

GHG need I say more? Best deeks out there. Bought a dozen last year and plan on buying at least two more!! I put the flocked heads on them, wow does that make them stick out of a crowd!!! Great for water and feild!!!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i would also have to agree on the GHG with flocked heads, most beautiful thing ive seen in a long time


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

averyghg said:


> i would also have to agree on the GHG with flocked heads, most beautiful thing ive seen in a long time


your sister is definately a close second :beer:


----------



## cedarsedge (Sep 21, 2006)

Has anyone used the GHG mallard shells? They look really nice in the catalog, but everything looks nice in the catalog.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

here ya go cedarsedge:



AdamFisk said:


> I would buy GHG.......however, I would not buy the FB. I would buy the shells. They are AWESOME for the price. I was in Scheels the other day and quickly walked by the decoys and if it was not for the price listed I would have thought that the shells were fullbodies. We hunt over about 6 dozen GHG FBs and I could not even tell the difference at first glance. Go with the shells.


thx fisky :wink:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Don't forget to try the UV Vision Paint,,,,,,,Especially for the later flight,,,,


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

cedars edge yes i've seene m n yes they look nice


----------

